# Die ersten Schritte mit JavaEE



## Hobbes (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich endlich mal näher mit JavaEE beschäftigen. Allerdings habe ich Probleme damit, die vielen Begriffe zu sortieren und zu verstehen.

Deshalb zu Anfang mal eine Frage zu den unter wikipedia aufgelisteten Servern Java Platform, Enterprise Edition ? Wikipedia

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich zunächst nur irgendeinen dieser Server benötige? Wenn ich dann Tutorials für andere Frameworks (z.B. Spring, Hibernate, JSF) finde, kann ich die unabhängig vom Server durcharbeiten? ???:L

Verwirrte Grüße
Hobbes


----------



## annonymos (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Hobbes,

grundsätzlich richtig, denn die Frameworks sind lediglich Bibliotheken, wie normale jars. 
Das einzige, wo du drauf achten solltest, ist welche Java EE Version vom Server unterstützt wird.
Wenn du NetBeans magst, ist da eigentlich alles drin, was du zum starten benötigst.
Glassfish, JavaDB und es funktioniert ohne das du groß was Konfigurieren musst. Lediglich den Wizard für eine Java EE Anwendung ausführen. Gibt es auch einige Tutorials für.

Viel Spaß dabei ...


----------



## Hobbes (25. Mai 2012)

Danke, damit ist mir schon viel geholfen und ich kann mich an die verschiedenen Tutorials machen.


----------

